# Bow cam! Has anyone used one?



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/roscoby-riser-cam.aspx?a=544595 I was looking for a little first hand feed back on this handy little cam. It is this first I have heard or seen. I was actually looking at some new trail cams online this moring and found it. If anyone has used one let me know I would like to see some actual pictures in action.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Never tried one, IMO kinda pricey. You can buy a camcorder for that price and clip it on a tree limb. Of course, I have been busted trying to turn on the camcorder. Looks pretty cool though!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not used a bow cam, but know several people who have tried and seen their footage. Most of those were mounted in the stableizer hole.

The problem is that the bow vibrates at the shot, so the most important part of the video...the arrow flying and hitting the animal, is shakey. I don't even like the camera attached to the stand, but rather a tree or something near by so that it does shake at the shot.

My opinion is that, if I am going to go to all the trouble to make a video, I want as good a quality as I can get.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*Bow cam*

A buddy of mine bought one this summer to try to get some pig hunts on cam. Well long story short, I wouldn't buy one after seeing the video quality. Most of our shots are close to dark and the small lense just don't work good at dusk and dawn. I have a regular video camera and get some better shots with a tree mount. It does work okay during bright day time hours.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Bow Cam Review*

http://www.chasingame.com/index.php?id=49


----------

